

Climbing and startups - yan
http://www.allclimbing.com/archive/2010/06/climbing-and-startups/

======
cullenking
The video was kinda lame, but it touched home because I love climbing, and so
does my co-founder. There are few better ways to foster some serious trust
than falling through 20+ feet of slack rope, knowing your partner is going to
catch you. Makes trusting them with business decisions a bit easier! Not to
mention some of the more isolated crags are fantastic places to chat about
ideas and direction.

~~~
yan
Yup, that's why I submitted it originally. Where are you guys located?

~~~
edge17
wow, thought it was just me. I just got back from Mt. Rainier memorial day
weekend. No summit, turned back at the flats, but still had a great weekend.
I'll probably go back next year.

~~~
yan
There are at least 6-8 climbers I've ran into on HN over the years, possibly
more..

~~~
edge17
very cool. from a personal standpoint, I guess I can understand how doing
startups and climbing can fit together.

------
edge17
Saw Rodrigo Jordan at Stanford a few months ago. Really impressive guy, seeing
him speak in person about his experiences and lessons was thrilling.

Most of the topics are the same in this video, some of the content differs
though. The talk I went to focused on some different stories than the
GoogleTalk, but nothing's lost from the message/lesson. Definitely worth
watching -

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Pd4SSgkuKA>

edit: Rodrigo Jordan is Chilean entrepreneur and climber. Led the first
successful South American team that climbed Everest, and if I remember
correctly only the second team to ever climb Everest's Kangshung face (East
side)

------
tmarkiewicz
As the climber/founder speaking in this video let me clarify - I wasn't
referring to any of the trust issues mentioned in the thread. I was
specifically talking about the focus and clarity climbing brings and how
important that is at a startup. While climbing you're 100% focused on the task
at hand, which is unusual in the vast majority of our daily activities. The
point was simply that when working on a startup, it's important to have a
release to completely clear your brain of the clutter. I'd actually say the
trust aspect is overrated.

------
kscaldef
Color me skeptical about this connection. IMO, if you climbed the way most
startups operate, you'd probably end up dead.

~~~
edge17
if one person does two different things, there's probably a connection. I'm
guessing not everyone shares both of the things in this posting.

------
mbateman
This is a video.

